

Digital and Analog Filter Design - nimbs
http://iowahills.com/

======
VLM
Nice idea, a topic that directly relates to my interests, bad implementation.
All windows only executables with a hilarious license "You may not ... learn
of the algorithms used within" so its all basically useless.

I see more and more Octave being used for applied math problems like this.
From neuroscience to RF. And that's good.

